# Handfed Baby Sneezing



## KylieAnne (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I have a question. I had to start hand feeding 2 three week old chicks last Friday. I have noticed that sometimes after feeding,one of them sneezes quite a lot and clear fluid comes out its nostrils. Is this anything to be worried about? Apart from that the bird seems to be doing extremely well. 

Thank you )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sneezing is the only way birds can clear their nasal passages so it could be normal.


----------

